# Celular como entrada de video.



## juanmandi (May 31, 2009)

Hola compañeros la verdad es que no se si se pueda o no y quiero que ustedes me lo aclaren saludos de ante mano...

quiero usar la pantalla de un celular que me reciba la señal de video... osea que me acepte la entrada de cualquier señal de video que le coloque a la pantalla...

se podra hacer? saben como? me podrian ayudar?

gracias de ante mano...


----------



## rourke (Jun 1, 2009)

oye hermano yo tambien estoy interesado en lo mismo ya que de ser asi, entonces se puede utilizar el

celular junto con un proyector de imagenes como un video beam. espero que si alguien sabe cómo

 hacerlo, entonces que pòr favor lo comparta con nosotros.


----------



## latino18hvm (Jun 1, 2009)

uyyyy
esta como duro porque tendriamos que tener un circuito para resivir las señales y despues otro para convertirlas en un sistema digital y de hay un driver para la pantalla lcd del cel.
valdria la pena hacer una de esas
imaginate mostrandole una cosa de esas a los amigos 
la envidia total     jejejeje


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 1, 2009)

en este link muestran como le pusieron una pantalla lcd de un nokia 6610 a un mouse...

alli dan el link a una compañia que hace controladores para los lcd de algunos cells...

http://metku.net/index.html?path=mods/loginoki/index_eng

saludos...


----------



## juanmandi (Jun 1, 2009)

uyyyy jejeje ese link si que esta interesante no? jajajaj esta excelente.. pero ahora jajajaj yo lo que quiero es usar la pantalla como tester de camaras de seguridad osea inyectarle a la pantalla video desde una camara de seguridad.... para ver si envia video....

la cosa que pense fue desarmar un celular malo y quitar la camara del telefono y ponerle una entrada rca y de hay inyectar la imagen peroooo no sabia que tenia como 10 lineas esa piche camarita y no se cuales son de voltaje y cuales son de video....


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 7, 2014)

Hola, te recomiendo bajar de acá ( http://sandiding.tripod.com/Bertys.html ) una linda compilacion de varios display de telefonos celulares... nunca estan de mas tenerlos 
voy a ver si encuentro el otro link que describe como trabajarlos en PBP, CSS y ASM con tan solo un 16f628A y un cristal de 4Mhz (me tengo que acordar el tag con que la encontre en su momento  )


----------



## Rengapasion (Sep 10, 2014)

Hola, tengo este celular chino tipo iphone, se rompio el touchscreen y quedo ahi tirado, ahora ando con ganas de armarme una raspberry pi portable tipo la de Ben Heck Show jaja, ojala pudiese, 

EN CONCRETO: Se puede conectar? Que pines (tiene 37)? andara bien?

Paso las fotos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 10, 2014)

no es de conectar y bajar una libreria
no es mas que eso

una LCD TFT tiene diferente protocolo a otra TFT en protocolo me refiero a la secuencia de pasos para colocar algo en la pantalla y que esta funcione.

si asi fuera se pudiera poner una TFT rota de un telefono chino al de uno de marca y viseversa
pero lamentablemente no es asi.


----------



## Grafeno94 (Sep 16, 2014)

perdón a todos los camaradas por la falta de atención a mis temas en el foro , he estado ocupado estudiando, estoy en semana de parciales, así que perdón por eso. ahora regresando al tema del display lcd de celular, como hago para averiguar a ciegas cuales son los pines del display adjunto las imagenes nuevamente para que sepn cual es:

http://www.4shared.com/download/K9Yaf3AMba/CAM00239.jpg?lgfp=3000
http://www.4shared.com/download/9mD5R94pce/CAM00240.jpg?lgfp=3000
http://www.4shared.com/download/TKi21iycce/CAM00241.jpg?lgfp=3000
http://www.4shared.com/download/yT9wNvWoba/CAM00243.jpg?lgfp=3000
http://www.4shared.com/download/Kx6FJKY9ce/CAM00244.jpg?lgfp=3000 ...


----------



## ramdileo (Sep 17, 2014)

Si es un cel con android y wi-fi .. usa Windows Media Encoder en tu pc para montar una transmision wmv en tu red lan... y en el celular la ves con cualquir reproductor multimedia que levante wmv... o con el navegador... tabien puedes montarla por internet y verla online... tambien puedes usar videolan si no te gusta windows media (wmv)...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Sep 17, 2014)

Yo no he conseguido encontrar ninguna información sobre este XT032-029FPC-B1. Quizás si buscas por un elemento de la misma familia, se pueda encontrar algo.


----------

